# Nevada em Maio (Serra da Nogueira) - 13 Maio 2010



## Dan (13 Mai 2010 às 09:53)

Na Serra da Nogueira, uma bonita e pouco vulgar nevada nesta manhã de Maio.
Neve no solo acima dos 1100m de altitude.







































[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp31vMj-Bi0"]YouTube- Neve2 - Serra da Nogueira (13 de Maio 2010)[/ame]


----------



## Z13 (13 Mai 2010 às 10:11)

Que delícia...!

Eu ainda me levantei 1 vez de madrugada (5h30) para ver se caía alguma coisa... mas chovia com *3,5ºC*...


Boa reportagem!


----------



## ACalado (13 Mai 2010 às 10:52)

Boas fotos Dan  é sempre bom ver o elemento branco em pleno Maio


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mai 2010 às 11:00)

Fotos lindas, *Dan*! O mesmo digo dos vídeos!

Obrigado por documentares esta situação pouco usual.


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2010 às 11:00)

Imagens muito bonitas, Dan, em Maio deve ser uma raridade essa situação.


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2010 às 11:18)

Espetaculo Dan

À semelhança do *Z13 *também acordei de madrugada por volta das 5:50 e chovia fraco com 3.6ºC no meu termometro


----------



## Minho (13 Mai 2010 às 13:14)

Lindíssimas!! Alguns dos flocos parecem XXL   

O mais tarde que vi neve a cair até agora foi em Abril, mas lembro-me de ver a serra com neve num mês de Maio, em 1993 ou 94 salvo erro...


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2010 às 13:59)

Excelentes registos


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2010 às 14:04)

Um registo histórico certamente 

Absolutamente espectacular.


----------



## Zoelae (13 Mai 2010 às 14:08)

Parabéns pelos registos!

A partir de que cota nevava?




Minho disse:


> Lindíssimas!! Alguns dos flocos parecem XXL
> 
> O mais tarde que vi neve a cair até agora foi em Abril, mas lembro-me de ver a serra com neve num mês de Maio, em 1993 ou 94 salvo erro...



Eu já vi neve a cair na minha aldeia 775m em Trás-os-Montes, num dia 2 de Maio aqui há uns anos (2001 ou 2002 ?) e devia haver acumulação a partir dos 850m.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mai 2010 às 14:43)

Bom registo! 

É sempre bom ver estas imagens, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Mai 2010 às 14:53)

Excelentes registos Dan

Neve em Maio não é normal, mas não faltam registos da sua presença no Nordeste em Maio.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2010 às 20:43)

Espectacular.


----------



## actioman (13 Mai 2010 às 22:32)

Que Espectáculo! A um 13 de Maio!!! 

SORTUDO!!! 

Obrigado pelas refrescantes imagens,um verdadeiro regalo para os olhos!

Que temperatura tinhas?


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2010 às 11:22)

Sem dúvida um belo registo!

Muitos parabéns!


----------



## belem (14 Mai 2010 às 21:28)

Esplêndido!


----------



## Zoelae (14 Mai 2010 às 23:41)

Zoelae disse:


> Parabéns pelos registos!
> 
> A partir de que cota nevava?
> 
> ...



Olá pessoal, falei com os meus pais e disseram-me que cairam uns flocos de neve ontem (13 de Maio 2010) lá na minha aldeia no concelho de Vinhais a 775m de altitude. Portanto, é um novo record na data da queda de neve que registo, como disse o anterior era 2 de Maio.


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2010 às 23:45)

Boas fotos,  
E não fosse a data gravada in loco ou entao a floração, e algumas fotos passam por imagens de pleno Inverno.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 08:17)

As imagens estão bestiais.

Se foi assim na Serra da Nogueira, imagino na Estrela, que ontem tinha neve acima dos 1800(+/-)metros...


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2010 às 09:41)

Zoelae disse:


> A partir de que cota nevava?



Vi cair os primeiros flocos a 950/1000m de altitude, mas neve no solo só a 1070/1100m.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2010 às 09:45)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu já vi neve a cair na minha aldeia 775m em Trás-os-Montes, num dia 2 de Maio aqui há uns anos (2001 ou 2002 ?) e devia haver acumulação a partir dos 850m.



Também vi cair alguns flocos aqui, na Serra da Nogueira, num 1º de Maio. Acho que foi em 2004, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Costa (15 Mai 2010 às 20:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> É sempre bom ver estas imagens, ainda para mais nesta altura do ano.



Realmente, neve em Portugal a meio de Maio e temperaturas de 30ºC na Finlândia e no Báltico é muito bom. 









Será?


----------



## Iceberg (16 Mai 2010 às 00:01)

Bonitas fotos, Dan, dessa nossa tão querida terra transmontana! 

O meu pai recorda-se de um nevão (não flocos, um nevão de um dia inteiro) em 2 de Maio no planalto mirandês (altitude média 700m), nos idos anos 40/50.


----------



## F_R (16 Mai 2010 às 21:43)

Grandes fotos Dan,
Este foi um inverno cheio de neve, ver se o próximo ainda é melhor e já agora que venhas aos meus lados que mal se viu por lá


----------

